# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  My sister crying in her sleep

## rookybeats

This is what she told me.


Well, the other night, my sister was asleep, and she started randomly crying and screaming for no reason. Her fiancee hadn't a clue what was happening. He said she sounded like a pig being slaughtered lol. 

She said she was fully aware that she was crying and everything


She also said that she woke up that night the same time as the night before, 6:16AM. She thinks it's all down to get being pregnant, and her hormones.

 ::?:

----------


## mark

do you think she was having a nightmare?

maybe you should introduce her to dream recall it may help her to understand what makes it happen

----------


## rookybeats

> do you think she was having a nightmare?
> 
> maybe you should introduce her to dream recall it may help her to understand what makes it happen




She's here next to me.


She said she was having a dream that her fiancee crashed the car, but he didn't care. She got angry and "started kicking the shit outta him and threw bottles at his head (HAHAHAH)"


He said it didn't hurt him, and she got so irritated she started crying, and she was crying in real life too ahha.



She's very good with dream recall too 

 :smiley:

----------


## mark

> She's here next to me.
> 
> She's very good with dream recall too



oh err lol fair enough  ::lol:: 

maybe its just the intense emotion people experience in dreams, I know I have woken up shouting, crying, and laughing like a maniac before ha ha

I think everyone experiences these things, does it happen  often

oh and hello rookybeats sister  :wink2:

----------


## rookybeats

> oh err lol fair enough 
> 
> maybe its just the intense emotion people experience in dreams, I know I have woken up shouting, crying, and laughing like a maniac before ha ha
> 
> I think everyone experiences these things, does it happen  often
> 
> oh and hello rookybeats sister





She said she always has stuff like that, but not as extreme. She has alot of stuff like this, maybe it's just another night.


One night she said she heard a voice singing, and she was convinced it was a ghost, so she said "I better scream really loudly, 'cos sometimes nothing comes out in dreams, and so Dave (Fiancee) would wake up next to me to see the ghost too".

She screamed her lungs out, scared the crap outta Dave and she started laughing, because she realised the ghost's singing was actually the tune to her battery dying on her phone hahahha

----------


## Fluffysilver

*Bursts out laughing*

I've been known to cry in my dreams. I dreamed I was trying to kill these little kids, and then I became overwrought with guilt because I harmed their pet ferrets. I spent the rest of the dream mourning the ferrets and crying. Felt so realistic.

----------

